# need advice



## 1255 (Mar 10, 2013)

hi all 

any working photographers out there, do you send out, say, postcard-sized promotional mailings, and if you do, what printing service do you use?

any other thoughts, comments or advice on mailings welcome

thanks very much!


----------



## brett b (Mar 10, 2013)

For this type of thing, I use J&S Photo Service in Chicago. I'm in Chicago and like having someone local for certain print jobs. I also send my headshot customers to them. Jerry is the owner and is a great guy. They do fantastic work.
www.jsphotoservice.com

I use Bay Photo through my SmugMug Pro account for selling prints.


----------



## 1255 (Mar 15, 2013)

thanks brett


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 15, 2013)

Just a word of advice from 25+ years in professional sales (computers, insurance, real estate). Follow up with a phone call to each person/business you mail a card to. This will approximately double your sales ratio from the cards. Good luck


----------

